# Basic 2.1 PC speaker set



## avinandan012 (Dec 14, 2012)

I am looking for a basic 2.1 system around Rs.3000  & found 
[h=1]Sony SRS - D5 2.1 Multimedia Speakers . [/h]Can anyone suggest if this set is any good, if not please suggest some

Will be using this with my PC for some casual listening
[h=1][/h]


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 14, 2012)

Better than that Sony anyday.


Edifier X600 | Speaker | Flipkart.com


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 14, 2012)

How is Edifier C2 2.1 is it better than X600?


----------



## rider (Dec 14, 2012)

Buy Edifier C2


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 14, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> How is Edifier C2 2.1 is it better than X600?



 Of course yes.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 14, 2012)

sadness flipkart not having C2

can anyone tell me where i can buy edifier C2 in Hyderabad ??


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ Check some more online shopping sites. See infibeam because they have some Edifier speakers also.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 16, 2012)

^ infibeam does not have c2.
can you tell me any other site ??


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 16, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> sadness flipkart not having C2
> 
> can anyone tell me where i can buy edifier C2 in Hyderabad ??



Try Chenoy Trade Center (CTC), I am sure you will find one.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ infibeam does not have c2.
> can you tell me any other site ??



Snapdeal
Junglee


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 18, 2012)

^
i have been reading a lot of reviews ,but not found any review depicting difference between C2 & C3.
Can anyone tell me what's the difference between these two as the later is selling twice the price


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 25, 2012)

just bought the edifier C2 @3900


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

CONGRATS. 
Break them in and play dont them loud for at least 40Hrs , moderate volume with Bass and Treble at flat or 0 levels.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks The Incinerator 

initial impression is that i can now hear some instruments playing which was missing in my previous set of speakers

bass levels are not that much felt if sound is not loud( >45) in the amp
hope this issue is fixed after burn in period

if not i have planned another upgrade to this Edifier C2 system
buy a active sub like Dayton Audio SUB-800 8" 80 Watt Powered Subwoofer
& use the sub out of the Edifier amp on this 




Abhishek Nama said:


> Try Chenoy Trade Center (CTC), I am sure you will find one.


thanks abhishek i got it from CTC


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 28, 2012)

Place the sub properly to get the max out of it. Place it in a corner and the bass reflex port facing no obstruction. Keep the satellites at least 2.5 feet high. and 4 feet apart with a slight toe in. Check and get back. 

The burn in will make the sound smooth but not increase the bass levels but a proper placement as suggested above will accentuate the frequencies.


----------

